# Adobe buys Macromedia...OHShI...do I need to learn



## HugeCock (Nov 3, 2006)

Here is the situation, in 2001 I used Dreamweaver and it rocked. I then made the switch to golive and wasn't happy about it but have learned to use it. It's been 5 years as a Golive user and I am pretty compfortable with it. Now Dreamweaver is owned by Adobe and even packaged with their new premier software. I have to wonder if they will drop Golive support in the future and if I should start learning how to use Dreamweaver again. Any thoughts. Is there enough Golive people to keep the product a float or is this the last year version of the product? I mean Adobe really doesn't need TWO web design softwrares right?


----------



## The Teej (Nov 3, 2006)

I think it'll drop GoLive and go with Dreamweaver, personally. Dreamweaver has always been the more well known product AFAIK. Then again, it might actually have two web dev products, and make GoLive the cheaper option.


----------



## megatron_lives (Nov 3, 2006)

I've only used dreamweaver (currently studio 8) so can't comment on it compared to golive.

However, from what these guys say your fears of reverting back to DW may be confirmed.

http://www.interaktonline.com/Support/Foru...+vs+GoLive.html

Could be R.I.P for Golive mate...who knows

BTW - the new dreamweaver 8 is good though the switch shouldn't be too painful and if you've used it before you'll be cool (I'm sure you know your stuff mate)


----------



## ChrisCrawford (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't know about GoLive, I stuck with DreamWeaver this whole time. I swear the technology industry is going to consist of like 3 companies 5 years from now. Adobe, Google and Microsoft, lol. (Google will own almost everything.)

It would be a shame to see either one go though.


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh crap....cleaning up old sites...more like just redoing them...That sucks. I remember when I made the switch, Golive hated files made in Dreamweaver and I in the end just remade each page. Dreamweaver was always godlike for simplicity like adding coloured bordrers to a table...it was a couple clicks where Golive was a bigger hassle..make a CSS...I think intergration is why I made the switch..that and I think colour managment at the time...Shit I like Imageready better than Fireworks....another program to worry about...All I do in Imageready is import folders and create Gif so that shouldnt be a big problem...Time to crack open some Dreamweaver I guess...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I swear the technology industry is going to consist of like 3 companies 5 years from now. Adobe, Google and Microsoft, lol. (Google will own almost everything.)


Agreed and I hate it, I really hate what abobe has done to Flash...it really is a bad thing IMO and I really don't see a contender coming in...people are really set in their ways.


----------



## jeklnoo (Nov 3, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Nov 3 2006 said:


> Now Dreamweaver is owned by Adobe...



Get with the times buddy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , that was announced over a year ago (it was summer '05 I think), and the deal was completed by like christmas last year.


----------



## kobewan (Nov 3, 2006)

According to Wikipedia:

Adobe Creative Suite 3 is due for release in the first half of 2007. The suite's programs will be the Universal binary version for the Mac platform. In CS3, GoLive will be replaced by Macromedia Dreamweaver, a similar but superior product acquired from Adobe's purchase of Macromedia. The suite is also likely to add Macromedia Flash to its collection of programs, but the fate of Macromedia Fireworks has yet to be decided (it will likely either replace ImageReady or be sold as a standalone application).


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 3, 2006)

If you plan on going into web design or something similar as a career then Dreamweaver's definitely the way to go. Most job vacancies in that field list Dreamweaver specifically by name.


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 3, 2006)

Yea I run my own company so what others think of me and my abilities is not really important, more worried about next year getting blindsided by not getting a new version of the software I use. Same thing happened with adobe's Flash product a while ago. Looks like it's Dreamweaver time...I knew it was the better of the two....a lot of people didn't even know what GoLive was, almost everyone knows what Dreamweaver is....like I said, I just got used to golive after learning to use it


----------



## teh_raf3 (Nov 3, 2006)

Psyfira's right, it's better to know Dreamweaver then GoLive... but on the other hand I don't think Adobe will drop GoLive. Why only make money once when you can do it twice?


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 26, 2006)

Jesus I just made my new computer and installed Dreamweaver instead of Golive and I am gonna cry....it's soooo different....looks like I may need to get me a book cause 8 is nothing like MX....argh


----------



## Blebleman (Nov 26, 2006)

Maybe...


Adobe *Goweaver*© ?


----------



## The Teej (Nov 27, 2006)

Maybe DreamLive?

Nah, that'd so get frowed upon by microsoft, lol.


----------

